# Coat change-I have many questions!!!



## SquidPup (Apr 4, 2014)

I have a lot of questions about poodle coats... 

1) is it possible to transition without any mats? 

Bishops hair is starting to feel "spongy" and curly along his back but he's yet to get any mats! He's still only 8.5 months old too. And yes I use a comb down to the skin 

2) is an adult poodle more or less the same texture all over their body? 

I know with some breeds, tail hair is way different than body hair. Also belly and leg hair; will that be nice and curly too?

3)did you notice your poodles hair changing before the matting? Does coat change happen in stages?

4)is it normal to get different coloured hairs popping up?

5) what was the last area of hair that changed on your poodle?

6)what texture does ear hair end up like?









^ Bishop demonstrating how a messy floor can make a good dog bed


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

SquidPup said:


> I have a lot of questions about poodle coats...
> 
> 1) is it possible to transition without any mats?
> 
> ...



Wow lots of ?'s lol. I will try my best 

1) I doubt it. My Tpoos rarely ever mat and they even got/get mats during coat change. It is really actually ridiculous! I brush them, look away for like 5 seconds and when I look back BAM!! another mat just instantly appears out if nowhere! 


2) I think a normal coat is the same texture all around, except for maybe the ears. Mine don't have normal coats they have the nasty toy poodle coats and have soft puppy hair in areas and course curly hair in other areas. All areas should be nice and curly after coat change especially legs. 

3) Hmmmm this is a difficult one. With Winter I think I noticed his coat getting thicker first then the matting started. 

4) yes! All mine have different color hairs popping up in areas. Branna's are white and Winters are apricot. Killa's who knows, she has so many different colors from dark red to black to cream and platinum silver.(some colors are due to damage of the skin) 

5) On Branna her chest, she is 3 years old and it has yet to change. My other two are still going through the change so idk. 

6) good question. I think it varies depending on the poodle. Right now Winter has super thick ears where as Branna had thin scraggly ears. 

Wooo! I did it! I answered them all . Hope this helps you a bit, I know I had tons of questions about coat change when I first started with poodles. 







Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes, it will mat. Sully is 11 months, his coat got thicker, no problems and now his neck area is starting to mat. Probably doesnt' help having his buddy chewing on his neck either. His leg hair hasn't really changed much yet. But I do think he will be shorter his next groom, coming soon.

I was told at a groom show that poodles have 3 types of coat, puppy, adolescence which is the tight silky curl and then mature coat which is the awesome coat groomers love. The woman had 3 Spoos with her; one was shiny black with tight curls and about 3 years old; another was a huge gorgeous silver whose coat felt like foam, that everyone was touching, and he was 6. She said the black's coat would end up like his as it matured. Guess I can test that on Sully, check back in about 6 years. lol

Ear hair straightens nicely, as does tail hair, they usually don't seem to have as much curl as rest of the body. It isn't a silky texture, courser but straight.

Don't see a lot of Standards, but have seen coat on Toys as described above. Scraggly thin ears and sometimes it is like their hair never changes. They keep that limp straighter hair. It is a real b**** to work with. 

So, it sounds like Bishop is where Sully was/is.... Sully's coat started getting thicker on the body, more curl and he didn't mat very much at all. Now.... I think it is happening... THE CHANGE!!! His tail is beautiful now, ears are looking good and the hair is not curly, just coarse and straight, kinda like tail; but his leg hair is not same as his body hair, still fairly straight. Hate the thought, but he might lose his neck hair/crest next groom as that is where the matting is starting. I've brushed it out, but it is there and more the next day.


----------



## SquidPup (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks guys!!!! Good to know there's an in between adolescent coat! I'm loving how much shape it holds.. Can't wait for the adult coat but I'm dreading the mats...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

My toy Poodles are about 14 months old now. Maurice is cut very short except his ankles, top knot and ears. His ears are glorious! Long, lovely, thick, glossy hair. He is easy maintenance. Matisse, my white show boy has been a nightmare as his adult hair has been coming in. I go through copious amounts of hair, down to the skin, every square inch and by the next day, it has begun to matt. HOWEVER.....ta-da....I'm seeing a light at the end of the tunnel...just the past week or so. It's not tangling nearly as much. Still some, but not all over the place. He has wonderful ears too...lots of thick, long hair. They don't tend to knot up much at all. It's mostly around his withers, sides of his neck and a little on the rest of him. So, hang in there. If you don't keep a show coat, maybe you won't have as much trouble. Maurice is cut so short, there's nothing to knot up. Maybe you don't like that look but for me, one tangly dog is more than enough. It does feel soft like velvet. His long bell bottoms don't have much of a tendency to knot, nor do his ears or top knot. Good luck. My breeder told me it would be a few months of this nightmare and I think it's definitely getting better, _not no knots_...(lol) but better.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Well, Sully lost his coat. It was matting more and more so late one night this week off came the hair, and last night he was bathed and prettied up. He now sports a short Miami cut. And oh my, there wasn't much dog under all that hair.  Personally, I do prefer him with more hair, but until coat change is done, I will live with the shorter easier style.

Now, what color to make his bracelets, ears, tail and what design to put on his body? lol


----------

